
San Francisco's public defecation map – highlights a shitty situation - rm2904
https://www.engadget.com/2014/11/21/san-francisco-human-wasteland-project/
======
rm2904
It's an unfortunate situation and city must do something about it. I think of
small businesses that may be losing a lot of customers because of this. This
is also related to SF's homeless problem. On three separate occasions, I saw
homeless people holding smooth running of restaurants hostage to get food or
money from the them. In one case, the person walked in and started eating from
a customer's plate. The cashier had to intervene and handle the situation
(those customers end up leaving and the restaurant didn't charge them).

~~~
linksnapzz
"the person walked in and started eating from a customer's plate"

Wow. I assume that there was a physical confrontation, and that's why all
parties had to leave? How does SFPD react when a diner BTHO of a homeless guy
who starts stealing food from him while he's...seated in a restaurant??

------
superuser2
Forget exhaust, _this_ is the real air quality problem.

~~~
ncr100
With the rain, the shit piles are now leaking around into pools.

Walking my dog anywhere near these things now requires me to exercise 3-foot
radius avoidance practices.

